# Glock 21 I.D



## hogridenfool (May 16, 2013)

I have a chance to pick up a Glock 21,It seems to be an older one but how old I don't know neither does the owner,he work's with me and he is not a gun person,he told me that it was his father In law's who passed away last year he was a retired policeman.
The numbers on it are BXUxxx its a clean gun seems to be in great condition any info would really help.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

According to online sources I use, it looks like it was made in 1996, which means it's probably a Gen2 gun (no fingergrooves on frame, and no accessory rail in front of the trigger guard). If it has a rail, but still no fingergrooves, it is what is called a Gen2.5; a transitional model between Gen2 and Gen3. If it has no obvious damage (cracks, bent or missing parts, etc.), it is most probably a solid pistol. It can still use the latest G21 Glock factory-made magazines, and if you find a load it likes and have an experienced Glock shooter do the shooting, it might surprise you with how accurate it can be.

If you can find a local Glock armorer, they can give it a quick check-up and tell you if it needs anything. Sometimes large Glock Stocking Dealers will have folks on staff that have been armorer-trained by Glock.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Old post, but, what the hey! You have to be careful with older G-21's. Remove the slide from the frame. (You can find instructions on how to do this on-line.) Look down on the top of the frame, and make sure it has an upgraded #4256*-1* trigger bar in it. If the number on the TB's cruciform says anything else, phone Glock, Inc., tell them, and have Smyrna send out a new (free) trigger bar assembly to a local certified armorer in your area.

You'll need to have your local armorer's: name, address, phone number, and certification number in hand BEFORE you call - OK.


----------

